# Photographing a large group in low light.



## JoyceMM (May 5, 2015)

What is the best way to photograph a large group (54) with stage lighting at the front of a church.  With the stage lights set as high as they get, I can get 1/40th at 5.6 ISO 1000 Canon 5D Mark II.  Very large church so no extra light bouncing around.  I am looking at 11 across 5 high plus an extra 1 foot up to the first step. I have 300w studio lights with 36 inch umbrellas.   I am afraid 2 or 3 studio lights will not cover, or would they using ISO 400?   That would probably leave a dark background.  Last time, I used studio lights for fill and stage lighting as main.   The stage lighting gives a v shaped shadow under the chin.  Is this acceptable for at the largest, an 8x10 print?  

Thanks for any help.
Joyce


----------



## fjrabon (May 5, 2015)

My first feeling is that f/5.6 would be not quite enough DoF. Guessing the 1/40 of for ambient background?  Just be careful that it doesn't cause ghosting on the people in the shot, especially if you're shooting handheld. 

What focal length are you shooting?


----------



## BrickHouse (May 5, 2015)

Maybe rent some better lighting? Not sure if camera stores do that.


----------



## D-B-J (May 5, 2015)

I watched a video on Fstoppers? (not sure if it was there) where someone was lighting a church by bouncing some 1000w/s + strobes off of the walls to light the whole venue.  So I might try renting something powerful and filling the room with light. 

Jake


----------



## f2bthere (May 6, 2015)

I think you really want to use a tripod. 

Do you have a speedlight or two or could you borrow them?  Even manually set, which means they don't have to be canons, this would probably give you enough light shot through your umbrellas. If you can get a third, you have a backlight.


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2015)

you just need this monstrosity: Warning May Cause Blindness Flickr - Photo Sharing 

I'd probably shoot with 1 huge scrim/parabolic behind your camera direct on, then maybe one on each side to fill in/rim if needed.

I wouldn't use the stage lights as a main, only ambient.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Guessing at apertures is useless.  Determine your shooting position, mark out the area where the group will be, get out your measuring tape and your DoF tables and you will KNOW what aperture you need to shoot at.  As far as lighting, you said "300 w studio lights".  Did you mean 300 watts (continuous), or 300 watt-seconds (strobed).  If the former, don't even bother; go out and rent a couple decent monolights.  If the former, then that will be lots of light, though for such a large group, a 36" modifier is too small.  Get something larger, or just shoot bare tube/bounced.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2015)

To shoot that many people wide you'll need a focal length and a point of focus distance such that f/5.6 is probably sufficient.

On a crop sensor camera using 35 mm, PoF of 15 feet, and f/5.6, the near limit of the DoF would be about 4 feet in front of the PoF and 10 feet behind the PoF - so if you focus on the second row the 1st, 3rd, 4th, & 5th row will also be in focus.

36" umbrellas are for head shots. I would suggest getting 3, 60" umbrellas. And 12 - 13 foot light stands.
1 light left, aimed to the right side of the group.
1 light right, aimed to the left side of the group.
1 light above and angled down a bit near camera, at a lower power setting, aimed at the middle of the back row.


----------



## JoyceMM (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.  I am using a tripod, 24-;105mm lens.  yes, they are monolights.  I was debating using 3 instead of the two and I think you are right Keith.   I have used two monolights on 34 students, ISO 640, 1/60th, 5.6, available light measured 3.2 and it worked fine.   I keep thinking I need stronger lights but then I would just loose the available light as fill and background.  I am moving from taking their head shots to the group with only about 15 minutes to move equipment and take shot.  I am worried about background here as there will only be the stage light as a background light.

Thanks Joyce


----------



## FITBMX (May 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you just need this monstrosity: Warning May Cause Blindness Flickr - Photo Sharing



That looks like a mess!!!


----------



## JoyceMM (May 21, 2015)

I used 3 60" white lined black covered umbrellas on 12' stands.  Using my 3 300 watt Monolights I was able to use ISO 340, 125th at 7.1. on a tripod using a step stool.  Dim stage light set as high as possible on background curtain provided just enough light so it was not too dark.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2015)

JoyceMM said:


> I used 3 60" white lined black covered umbrellas on 12' stands.  Using my 3 300 watt Monolights I was able to use ISO 340, 125th at 7.1. on a tripod using a step stool.  Dim stage light set as high as possible on background curtain provided just enough light so it was not too dark.
> Thanks for all the help.


Well?????


----------



## Braineack (May 22, 2015)

Where's the pic?!


----------



## JoyceMM (May 23, 2015)

Looks good.  Home school graduating group so I will not post do to privacy.


----------

